# New to Jigging.



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

New to jigging (last year bait) and was interested in going to the rigs from around 12 miles or so off shore this Wed.. Is anything biting this time of the year yet with all this bad weather we have been having? 

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Hello Photobill,
Welcome to jiggin..
12miles out of Freeport? Humm.. if this was summer time, I would say no.. But, since not many folks have gotten out due to the weather and theres not been much fishing pressure, the close water is still cool at less than 70 degrees and a big plus the fact that the brazos river is FINALLY spewing out clean water, I would say,,,,Sure make a try for it.... 

I would say red fish and gafftops, sand trout, sheephead and sharks will be mostlikely what you catch,, but, ya never know... maybe a redsnapper of small grouper will be still in close since the water hasnt hit 70 yet. Above 70, you might even luck into a king fish or a jack Cravelle.. Just remember to look at your regulations for the snapper and red fish. both can be caught in state waters and brought home, but both can not be retained if caught in federal waters... 

If I had a suggestion, If going out of freeport, you might go easterly to those rigs,,, they have been up current from all that river fresh water thats been blowing into the gulf since basically last August.... or go out of a port south of freeport 30 miles or so and try those rigs... JMO

Good luck in what ever method you do... At least your on the water droppin a line down  

Im not getting to :-(

Hog


----------



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, but I noticed I forgot to say I'm going out of Galveston.
But it seems like it may be a bit to early for the season yet.


----------

